# I'm in Vermont!



## DGMPhotography (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm gonna be in Vermont this weekend through Tuesday. Specifically, we'll be in the Stowe area. 

Any TPF'ers local? 

Any location suggestions? Hoping to find a good spot to shoot the full moon tomorrow


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 15, 2019)

Sad we didn't get to meet any TPF locals, but we got lots of great pics and will be sure to share them!


----------



## Destin (Oct 15, 2019)

DGMPhotography said:


> Sad we didn't get to meet any TPF locals, but we got lots of great pics and will be sure to share them!



Vermont is beautiful this time of year! Can’t wait to see what you got!


----------

